# Solved: text message on Skype on Android



## sahanavatu (Jul 3, 2010)

I have recently purchased Prestigio Multiphone 4300 Duo. It has Android 4.0.2. I installed Skype on it. There are 2 problems:
1) How do I send text message? In Skype on a PC there is only one way: to press enter. On Prestigio, I can write the text but how do I send it? There is no enter on the phone!
2) When I start a video call, I see my own picture from secondary camera on the display of the phone. The other party also sees my picture, which is OK, but why do I not see her picture?

Regards,
Sahanavatu


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

1. When you finish typing, touch the button (on the virtual keyboard; it should look like 'enter') in the bottom-right corner (which is also used to skip to the next line and confirming various choices).
2. Either you've disabled Skype calling at the first login or the person talking to you simply doesn't have her/his camera on.


----------



## sahanavatu (Jul 3, 2010)

thank you very much, you are 100% right on both questions


----------



## YerOldPoison (Jul 2, 2010)

No problem. Glad you've got it solved 
PS: Click on the 'solved' button if you haven't got any other questions concerning this subject .


----------

